# Red River NM, Top Dog Shoot pics



## mq1_kenobi (Jan 29, 2006)

arrow captured in flight








38 yard lion


----------



## mq1_kenobi (Jan 29, 2006)

here i am shooting the lion








54 yard elk


----------



## mq1_kenobi (Jan 29, 2006)

goat on a steep hill








everyone gets one arrow for a buckle, closest to the 12


----------



## mq1_kenobi (Jan 29, 2006)

a zebra elk hybrid target


----------

